# [gelöst]package.keywords gelöscht

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe gerade gepennt und meine package.keywords gelöscht. Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, wie ich alle installierten ebuilds in der installierten Version in die package.keywords bekomme?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Feb 21, 2012 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuhu

```
eix -c --installed-unstable
```

----------

## Christian99

jetzt keine fertige lösung, aber kennt emerge nicht sowas wie "autounmask"?

----------

## flammenflitzer

eix -c --installed-unstable

eix -c --installed-testing

da fehlen z.B. alle kde*ebuilds

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> da fehlen z.B. alle kde*ebuilds

 

Das sollte nicht so schlimm sein bzw diese sollten leicht wieder zu beschaffen sein.. Nutze zb ein passendes keywords file aus dem kde Overlay

Siehe

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=tree;f=Documentation/package.keywords;hb=HEAD

Und/oder auch im Gentoo KDE Guide

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

## LinuxTom

```
eix -c --installed-masked
```

fehlt noch.

----------

